# Denon 2113ci followup report



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was going to put this in the old thread it was discussed in, but thought it might be better in a new one.

After a couple months of mostly superb performance with just a couple glitches, I had to send it off for warranty repair. The problem was that more and more, when I would turn the unit on, I would get some odd audio. Sounded like an old AM radio with a bad signal. Lots of noise with fairly quiet source audio. They tested and returned noting that all was as it should be which concerned me.

But I had always felt that the audio issue was HDMI related but couldn't quite put my finger on the actual problem. When going through the testing of all inputs and such, I noted that when the bluray player was selected, the menuing on it wouldn't hold sync. It would show, then reset, show then reset, but if I put a disk in it would play it just fine.

So I thought that maybe one of the HDMI inputs didn't like that BR player, so I switched some things around, even changed to a new HDMI cable, but the problem followed the BR player.

Finally after looking at the video menu selections and how they were set on a working input/source, I noticed Video Output Resolution which was set to 'auto'. This AVR will do up to 4K conversion and I thought why not set it to a fixed output resolution to see what happens. Set the AVR for that HDMI connection for the BR to 1080p, reconnected the BR player and all was good.

It seems the 'auto' setting does some negotiating and for whatever electro-magical reason the Sony BDP-N460 and the 2113ci just couldn't get together with syncing.

My thinking is that when I had it before sending it off, the constant reset of the HDMI sync caused something to overheat (or something) and it affected the rest of the operation. Or at least I'm hoping that is what was going on. I'll know better after a few days of operation.

One thing I noticed while the Denon was off to the repair center and I was using my HK AVR-247 was the the HK has more headroom when 7.1 sources are in play, mostly because of the very hefty power supply I suppose. Overall the Denon sounds much better with an excellent soundfield that the HK just couldn't quite do. Most of that I think comes from the Audyssey EQ. The HK has a much simpler EQ setup routine all done from a single spot, while the Audyssey requires at least 6 spots of testing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dunno if it's ok to piggy back this note onto this thread, but I thought I'd mention that my newish Denon 1613 had weird pulsing on everything but the TV input (via optical from a 2 year old Sammy). It'd cut out for a second every 3 or 4 seconds.

A ten minute unplug solved it, but very curious as to what might have caused that...?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the weird issues that show up with these newer and more flexible AVRs is caused by all the computer tech and complexity that is being used. In your case, it was probably some software glitch in the AVR, maybe something not quite happening at the right time. Pulling the plug is the only way to completely shut off power to reset everything which resulted in the issue going away.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So you have a 1613 and a 2113? Or did you start with the 1613 and decide you needed more?:lol:

I am currently running a 3312CI....


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You're so confused!! 

Laxguy has a 1613, I have a 2113ci

When I was looking for a new AVR, I considered getting a previous model as the savings were substantial. But if you want, and I did, all the latest gee-gaws on them, you had to get current models.

I was looking for an AVR that would be superb with audio and do a much better job with video conversion and scaling up to and including 1080p. The 2113ci does that, I don't think the xx12 models did or at least I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> You're so confused!!
> 
> Laxguy has a 1613, I have a 2113ci
> 
> ...


My bad, all the models I have had, and/or looked at since the 09 models did upscaling to 1080p....The 3312CI replaced my 2809CI, which replaced the 988, which replaced...you get the point......I always have good luck finding a good home for my previous models as well. About the only thing the 13 had over the 12 that I was interested in was DSD over HDMI, but I also need a new SACD/DVD-Audio(Universal player) to take advantage of it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

When I was looking to replace my HK AVR247, the first thing I noticed real quickly was that the new models in the same range all were missing bunches of inputs and outputs. Even HK did it in the newest models. All brands made you move up quite a bit in the product line if you wanted 8-channel in/outs and more than one component video for instance.

In the end, since everything I own does HDMI, all those things weren't so important. My geek side just wanted them!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Today, I have absolutely no need for anything but digital ins and outs....except don't take away my phono input....quite frankly I'm ecstatic that all the unneeded analog connections are gone now....


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, phono input is getting rarer than hen's teeth these days. Don't break your AVR!! 

Back when I first got my HK AVR 247, I got it because I wanted to have a 7.1 setup. Bought the AVR and all the speakers and the sub, connected it all and then found that at that time, there was almost zero 7.1 sources. But I could overlay and send some stuff to those back 2 speakers. I thought I was in fat city!

But then a couple months after that, I started reading at AVSForums and found that while the HK would do true 7.1, it would only do it with 8-channel analog inputs! I was bummed and was outside of the return to store trick. So I bought a Yamaha something or other and used it as a pre to the HK. Now I was in 7.1 heaven!

HK later brought out a fix for the 7.1 issue 'cause they got so much heat about it, and also fixed an LFE bug. After that I sold the Yamaha and used the HK for quite some time.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

All the nicer stuff still has a phono input...I believe Denon starts around the 23xx series...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> All the nicer stuff still has a phono input...I believe Denon starts around the 23xx series...


Same with Sony. Now only their top of the line ES receiver has a phono input.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Same with Sony. Now only their top of the line ES receiver has a phono input.


For most of us that's their only line....the regular stuff is utter ****e....If you are a Sony guy, if it doesnt say ES on it run away.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> For most of us that's their only line....the regular stuff is utter ****e....If you are a Sony guy, if it doesnt say ES on it run away.


I agree. The A/V receiver in my Home Theater room is a Sony STR-DA5600ES. However, in my Family Entertainment room I'm using their STR-DN1020.


----------

